# Renting out our villa



## theholdings (May 25, 2010)

Hi all

We will be renting out our villa in Rhodes for holiday lets as of May 2011 and we are looking for a reputable management company, does anyone have any ideas? Also, as it will be a first time purchase abroad will we need any rental permits, annual PAT testing etc etc? Admittedly we are quite naive about letting out our villa so we would greatly benefit from the wisdom of others regarding annual taxes for foreigners like us, how to market the villa (which webites are good), and just good general info.

Thank you!


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

theholdings said:


> Hi all
> 
> We will be renting out our villa in Rhodes for holiday lets as of May 2011 and we are looking for a reputable management company, does anyone have any ideas? Also, as it will be a first time purchase abroad will we need any rental permits, annual PAT testing etc etc? Admittedly we are quite naive about letting out our villa so we would greatly benefit from the wisdom of others regarding annual taxes for foreigners like us, how to market the villa (which webites are good), and just good general info.
> 
> Thank you!


First of all does your villa have an EOT as it is illegal to holiday let without it and you can be fined heavily.


----------



## jonus1 (Jun 24, 2010)

theholdings said:


> Hi all
> 
> We will be renting out our villa in Rhodes for holiday lets as of May 2011 and we are looking for a reputable management company, does anyone have any ideas? Also, as it will be a first time purchase abroad will we need any rental permits, annual PAT testing etc etc? Admittedly we are quite naive about letting out our villa so we would greatly benefit from the wisdom of others regarding annual taxes for foreigners like us, how to market the villa (which webites are good), and just good general info.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi,
I can highly recommend Natalie from Kalathos she is very trustworthy and helpful and above all speaks english.
send her an email and she will get back to you.


----------



## theholdings (May 25, 2010)

jonus1 said:


> Hi,
> I can highly recommend Natalie from Kalathos she is very trustworthy and helpful and above all speaks english.
> send her an email and she will get back to you.


Hi Jonus1

Do you have any contact details for Natalie please, this would be a great help, especially since she speaks English.

Thanks

Jo


----------



## theholdings (May 25, 2010)

torba said:


> First of all does your villa have an EOT as it is illegal to holiday let without it and you can be fined heavily.


Hi Torba

I have no idea what an EOT is, can you elaborate please, also what are the associated costs with this and how do we get one?

Thanks

Jo


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

theholdings said:


> Hi Torba
> 
> I have no idea what an EOT is, can you elaborate please, also what are the associated costs with this and how do we get one?
> 
> ...


It is the legally required Greek Tourist Board License. Google it for info. Here in Crete most expats have had to hire a specialist to get it for them, it costs about 5,000 euros and can take up to four years. The requirements seem to change at whim. I wish you luck.


----------

